# Indiana Dem official sentenced to prison for '08 ballot fraud in Obama-Clinton primary



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Indiana Dem official sentenced to prison for '08 ballot fraud in Obama-Clinton primary*

By Eric Shawn
Published June 17, 2013
FoxNews.com










From left, Butch Morgan, Pam Brunette, Beverly Shelton and Dustin Blythe were charged April 2, 2012, in an election fraud case from the 2008 Indiana Democratic primary.
As Hillary Clinton prepares for a possible presidential run in 2016, it appears that she could have knocked then-candidate Barack Obama off the 2008 primary ballot in Indiana.
If anyone, including her campaign, had challenged the names and signatures on the presidential petitions that put Obama on the ballot, election fraud would have been detected during the race.
But at the time, no one did.
On Monday, there was some closure to the case, though, as the four defendants who were convicted or pleaded guilty in the state's presidential petition fraud scandal were sentenced. Only one received prison time for the illegal scheme that touched the race for the White House.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/06/17/indiana-dem-official-sentenced-to-prison-for-08-ballot-fraud-in-obama-clinton/#ixzz2WZkpwJrJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

When is the Big Kahuna of Fraud going to get some accountablilty for all the fraudulent actions that got him into Office?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

^^Careful^^ They're reading all the emails, and monitoring the web...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Hold on there's someone at my door...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Still not Impeached


----------

